
App Engine Performance Essentials You’ll Certainly Need, Part II - Ben Kamens - streeter
http://bjk5.com/post/23601113262/app-engine-performance-essentials-youll-certainly
======
lucian1900
It's more of a performance essential, singular.

~~~
kamens
I cheated in order to follow up the title of my previous Part I. I'm a total
cheater.

